# Use this to help cut a very small part to exacting dimensions



## DanielP (Mar 21, 2013)

Or don't, its up to you, but I have found using a rubber turkey/chicken brush with the feelers/brushes cut way short affords a lot of leverage. Better than a pencil eraser for sure.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

Nize


----------

